
Show HN: Behind the scene videos about the design process of VR-OS prototype - matthaeus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFGweUpAs8I&list=PLe6foHAz-BSagHn80Hq7hcWLNF7b_M5Sd&index=4
======
matthaeus
Since releasing the "demo" video of my VR desktop operating system prototype,
I've been spending some time diving deep into some of the design decisions and
technical challenges along the way. It's been great capturing this on video to
make sure the thinking doesn't get lost over time. Maybe this will be an
interesting look at the process of making up a new interface for some here.

